# Lube for Clausing 8520 ?



## JPigg55 (May 26, 2014)

Is the head for a Clausing 8520 a flood type lubrication or just a spot lube ?
If it's a flood type, how much is it supposed to hold ?


----------



## Terrywerm (May 26, 2014)

It is just spot lube.  No flood lubrication anywhere on the machine.  If I recall correctly the spindle bearings are packed in grease. I have not yet had the need to tear mine apart, but I know that they are definitely not using flood lube anywhere. Since there are no back gears in the 8520 head, there is no need for flood lube.


----------

